# 2019 Cars Suvs with Ride Sharing in mind.



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

Before you comment how stupid you are for buying a new car  for Ride Share.
This post is about, the type of vehicle you would buy in the 2019 category.
What Make and Model and why


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

If you're not trying to do Select or anything, Hyundai all the way. Reliable with a great warranty to back it up. If you go Hybrid, their batteries have lifetime warranties.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Toyota Highlander Hybrid.

Reason? Well, it's a Toyota and qualifies for XL.


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

Risab1981 said:


> If you're not trying to do Select or anything, Hyundai all the way. Reliable with a great warranty to back it up. If you go Hybrid, their batteries have lifetime warranties.


Which model Sonata? The 2018/2019 dosen't have the back legroom space compared to the new Accord /Camry



Pax Collector said:


> Toyota Highlander Hybrid.
> 
> Reason? Well, it's a Toyota and qualified for XL.


I like the Highlander but not sure the Hybrid is saving you much. 
Do you find more rowdy PAX with XL? Puking and loud
Larger groups vs one or two people.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

MikeNY said:


> Do you find more rowdy PAX with XL? Puking and loud
> Larger groups vs one or two people.


I don't do XL, but the things you mentioned are true. It's one thing to deal with one or two drunks, but 6 is too dang much. One downside of XL in my opinion.


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

Have you looked at Kia Optima? Those are nice too. Accord and Camry are great too . Just remember their warranties are only 3/36 .

If you switch cars often, think about resale value. Honda and Toyota are great. Hyundai and Kia are bad for resale value, but if you plan on driving till the wheels fall off and end up with a car with 300k on it, it doesn't really matter and the longer initial warranty and overall better purchase price will win out with the Hyundai or Kia.

Dont worry about leg room. Nobody is going to get in your car and think, gee I wish this was an Accord, because I'd have an extra inch of legroom back here.

My god. Not even 30 seconds after typing this, I open FB and there it is. Scary


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

I switch out my SUVs every year but once I leave the private industry into Ride Sharing that won't be cost effective. 
I'd probably switch out every 2 or 3 years. Based on that I'd have to focus on resale value which means Hyundai/Kia is out.


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

MikeNY said:


> I switch out my SUVs every year but once I leave the private industry into Ride Sharing that won't be cost effective.
> I'd probably switch out every 2 or 3 years. Based on that I'd have to focus on resale value which means Hyundai/Kia is out.


In that case, go with a Pilot or something. If you want to do Select, Lux you'll have to step up into the 50-60k range.

On the XL thing. I drive an XL rig and there are times I will not accept an XL ping. In the daytime it's ok because its tourists on short trips or AP runs. On a Saturday night at 12am...no chance. Think about that when making your decision.

If you primarily drive evenings and nights, XL brings on every nightmare passenger imaginable and adds on a possibility of getting 3 or more of them in the same ride, lol.

If you're a day time driver, find the best XL rig that you wouldn't mind doing X runs with (mpg wise). 
Upper tier demand is VERY low.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Risab1981 said:


> If you're not trying to do Select or anything, Hyundai all the way. Reliable with a great warranty to back it up. If you go Hybrid, their batteries have lifetime warranties.


Some markets (Oklahoma City) allow the Santa Fe on Select and Dallas allows Sonata on Select.



Risab1981 said:


> In that case, go with a Pilot or something. If you want to do Select, Lux you'll have to step up into the 50-60k range.
> 
> On the XL thing. I drive an XL rig and there are times I will not accept an XL ping. In the daytime it's ok because its tourists on short trips or AP runs. On a Saturday night at 12am...no chance. Think about that when making your decision.
> 
> ...


This is the qeirdest advise ive ever heard of .So your rather do X rides for half the rate just to avoid a potential problem pax from the 1-2 extra pax in an XL order? Seems counter intuitive but sure, let the guys in Dallas know this so I'll get more XL rides after 12am. More for me.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Chevy suburban because in my market it qualifies for select and XL and I think I can build a bigger, better private customer base with it


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> This is the qeirdest advise ive ever heard of .So your rather do X rides for half the rate just to avoid a potential problem pax from the 1-2 extra pax in an XL order? Seems counter intuitive but sure, let the guys in Dallas know this so I'll get more XL rides after 12am. More for me.


1. I'm not in Dallas, so no more for you.
2. Who said I do X rides for half the rate?
3. I turn off XL and run Select/Lux and Lux Black when the crazies and drunks are out so I dont better my chances of getting a car full of potential pukers. Again, I drive mostly mornings and days, so this really isn't an issue, which is what I was trying to help OP with. If he/she drives only nights, be prepared to deal with 6 drunk people in your car all the time.
If he/she drives days, XL is great for tourists and AP runs.

Thanks for chiming in.


----------



## LAWeasel (Nov 27, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Some markets (Oklahoma City) allow the Santa Fe on Select and Dallas allows Sonata on Select.
> 
> This is the qeirdest advise ive ever heard of .So your rather do X rides for half the rate just to avoid a potential problem pax from the 1-2 extra pax in an XL order? Seems counter intuitive but sure, let the guys in Dallas know this so I'll get more XL rides after 12am. More for me.


I do it. With surge/primetime after midnight I can get 1 or 2 pax instead of 6 and get same rate as XL base, sometimes better. Same with rush hour.


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

oldfart said:


> Chevy suburban because in my market it qualifies for select and XL and I think I can build a bigger, better private customer base with it


Suburban or Expedition are great but not for every market. Many folks in NYC went into debt buying SUVs because the black SUV market took a hit when uber lowered the fairs.
Building a private clientele is great but risky depends in which city you're in. NYC if caught your at risk of losing your vehicle and license.
I have a 2018 Expedition and my clientele is 100% private.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

As just a car, I'd get a Camry SE. Looks so damn good. But in reality I'll get a used one in 6 years


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

The new camery is really cool, especially with the panoramic sunroof  what I don't get is why have apple play but not android


----------



## RodDraper (Dec 19, 2018)

I recently had to start driving for Lyft because I lost my job, 5 months after buying a 19 Avalon Limited Hybrid, not what I wanted to use the car for, but gotta pay them bills somehow. The back seat is spacious, the front seats are heated and ventilated(both come in handy over a night of driving for 10-12 hours), and the Hybrid side have quickly paid for itself, $1K more for a Hybrid, averaging 42mpg now(mileage took a dive on winter gas), I was averaging 45mpg before this Fall, with several trips where I averaged 50-65mpg.
I get LOTS of compliments on how nice the car looks(inside and out) and how nice it rides, but unfortunately it doesn't (yet) qualify for Lyft Lux, but I will argue hard that it belongs on the list that includes:
Buick - Enclave, Envision, LaCrosse, Regal, Regal Sporback
Ford - Expedition*, Explorer*
GMC - Acadia, Acadia Denali, Acadia Limited, Terrain*, Yukon, Yukon Denali, Yukon Limited
The Regal? Explorer? Acadia? Really?


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

RodDraper said:


> View attachment 283038
> View attachment 283039
> View attachment 283041
> View attachment 283042
> ...


Which city did you check qualifications.
San Antonio listed as Select. 
I was thinking of the 2019 Avalon.


----------



## RodDraper (Dec 19, 2018)

Indianapolis, and also the Lyft website


----------



## yan zhao (Dec 12, 2018)

do you use wireless car charger ever?


----------



## RodDraper (Dec 19, 2018)

yan zhao said:


> do you use wireless car charger ever?


No, I use CarPlay most of the time and it has to have the USB connection, taking care of the charging at the same time. Unless I'm working I keep my phone in the armrest console next to the USB port, the wireless charger pad is in a cubby below the infotainment center.

Sad, because that was one of the selling points.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

LAWeasel said:


> I do it. With surge/primetime after midnight I can get 1 or 2 pax instead of 6 and get same rate as XL base, sometimes better. Same with rush hour.


Id rather get the XL on the surge and make even more, but thats just me.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

RodDraper said:


> I get LOTS of compliments


That's why I buy a car.. to please random strangers.

Enjoy your debt and slaving for 12 hours a night to pay for it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

MikeNY said:


> I switch out my SUVs every year but once I leave the private industry into Ride Sharing that won't be cost effective.
> I'd probably switch out every 2 or 3 years. Based on that I'd have to focus on resale value which means Hyundai/Kia is out.


You plan on leaving your present job for rideshare eventually??? DON'T. Unless you're already making below minimum wage, in which case that's ok I guess.

You plan on buying a NEW vehicle every 2-3 years to do rideshare? And you currently get a new one every year? Are you living off a trust fund and want to do this for fun? Because that's not a sound business plan for this gig.



RodDraper said:


> View attachment 283049
> Indianapolis, and also the Lyft website


I'm assuming you have leather? You should go to a hub and have them look at your car and see if they'll do it. They do make exceptions occasionally if they see it in person.



NOXDriver said:


> That's why I buy a car.. to please random strangers.
> 
> Enjoy your debt and slaving for 12 hours a night to pay for it.


He did point out he bought the car but THEN lost his job and is only using it for rideshare because he has to, to pay the bills. He didn't buy the car to do this.

I would never tell someone buy a nice new car for this, but if you bought it expecting to have a job, and then something happens, I totally understand using it for this.


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You plan on leaving your present job for rideshare eventually??? DON'T. Unless you're already making below minimum wage, in which case that's ok I guess.
> 
> You plan on buying a NEW vehicle every 2-3 years to do rideshare? And you currently get a new one every year? Are you living off a trust fund and want to do this for fun? Because that's not a sound business plan for this gig.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your sound advice:angelic: I am aware of all that you said.
Hence what I wrote in the beginning of my post.
This thread is about
"what SUV would you get with Ride Sharing in mind"
Yes I am leaving the private industry and joining Ride Share. Not because it's a better lucrative job but for the circumstances.
We wont be going into what those circumstances are just yet


----------



## RodDraper (Dec 19, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> That's why I buy a car.. to please random strangers.
> Enjoy your debt and slaving for 12 hours a night to pay for it.


Thanks for your input, I'll be sure to come to you for your opinion next time I decide to buy a car.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> I'm assuming you have leather? You should go to a hub and have them look at your car and see if they'll do it. They do make exceptions occasionally if they see it in person.


Yeah, I've looked into that but the closest Lyft Hub is in Chicago, a little over 3 hour drive away. Although I suppose I could Lyft on the way there and back?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

for 2019?

A 2011 to 2013 Toyota Sienna


----------

